
All MS Windows Control Panels from 1985 to Today (Windows 1.0 to 10) - tech-historian
https://www.versionmuseum.com/history-of/all-windows-control-panels
======
BitwiseFool
I still find myself snapping to where the 'Add Remove Programs' icon would be
whenever I have to uninstall something. I know it's under Programs and
Features now, but it's so surprising to me that I haven't unlearned that
habit.

